# Rügen



## Vegeta2205 (12. April 2011)

hallo,

wer kennt sich denn gut auf Rügen aus und würde mir mal die Insel zeigen? Bzw. mal ne schöne lange Tour auf Rügen? 

Suche ne Tourguide???

mfg


----------



## stubenhocker (12. April 2011)

Schreib doch mal den User Nordisch an, der wohnt dort (ich glaube Nähe Binz) und macht ganz gern den Guide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. April 2011)

oh danke,

werde ich gleich mal machen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. April 2011)

Hi,

denn keiner hier der sich auf Rügen auskennt? Hmm und wer würde denn so mal auf ne Rügenrunde mitkommen???

mfg


----------



## stubenhocker (18. April 2011)

Nordisch will nicht?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. April 2011)

habe ihn angeschrieben aber leider noch keine Antwort bekommen


----------



## Deleted 16310 (20. April 2011)

Ich bin zwar nicht der nordisch, aber in der Nähe von Binz wohne ich trotzdem. In Granitz und Stubnitz habe ich schon letztes Jahr den Guide gespielt und würde es mit Freude wieder tun.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. April 2011)

Hi Furymaxx,

sehr schön dann müssen wir bloß mal ne Termin finden und du suchst uns dann ne schöne lange Tour raus, so das "wir" viel sehen

mfg


----------



## Deleted 16310 (20. April 2011)

Ich bin jedes Wochenende für den Spaß zu haben. Kurzfristig kann ich auch den Ostermontag anbieten. Ansonsten eben nach Absprache. Je nachdem ob du motorisiert bist oder auch nicht, kann ich dir einen Parkplatz anbieten oder dich vom Bahnhof abholen (500m). Ein bis 2 Kumpels könnte ich für ne Tour dann auch aktivieren. 60km sind übrigens immer drinne auf ner Mönchgutrunde von Prora/ Binz aus.


----------



## canny_8.0 (10. Mai 2011)

Binz rechts hoch in den Wald, wer braucht da noch Alpen?

Wir waren Ostern in Binz und hatten "gottseidank" unsere Bikes mit. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man(n) dort solch trails vorfindet. Absolut genial! 
Habe gleich wieder für nächstes Jahr gebucht!

Rügen nur mit Bike!


----------



## Deleted 16310 (11. Mai 2011)

Dann aber bitte mit Anmeldung vorher bei mir. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canny_8.0 (11. Mai 2011)

versprochen!


----------



## wildbiker (3. Juli 2012)

Fährt jm. in der Zeit bis 08.07.2012 auf Rügen mit dem MTB. Vorzugsweise in der Gegend Sellin/Granitz/Binz??


----------



## MettiMett (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

wer kann mir gute Strecken empfehlen?

Wenn es geht Wald und Trails. 20-40km.

Gibt es auf Rügen sowas?


----------



## Carotte (22. August 2013)

Hallo, 

Ich würde mich auch über Empfehlungen freuen. Ich kenne Rügen ein wenig, besonders das Mönchgut, aber ich habe mein Mtb erst kurze Zeit und vorher war ich immer nur mit Tourenrädern auf mehr oder weniger glatten Wegen unterwegs.
Könnt Ihr mir ein paar schöne Trails empfehlen, also nicht gleich die Kreideklippen senkrecht runter.....oder gar rauf.......
Ich nehme an, um den Königsstuhl herum kann man garnicht fahren, ohne die Fussgänger zu entnerven, es wird wohl auch verboten sein. Wo finde ich schöne mittelschwere Trails?

Danke
Carotte


----------



## komamati-san (31. August 2013)

Heiho,
Ich war wohl schon 3 bis 4 mal auf Rügen, das Bike immer dabei.

Der Ritt von Bingst durch den Buchenwald nach Sellin ist einer meiner Alltime-Favourites (deutschlandweit), weil er Landschaft und Fahrspass so gut kombiniert. In der Granitz werdet ihr also sicher fündig.
Bei den Steinfeldern (Prora) kann man schön Schotter-Fahrtechnik üben. 

Ob im Nationalpark Königsstuhl noch was geht, weiß ich nicht; da war ich 2004 zuletzt, und konnte mir den Küstenweg mit den Wanderern teilen. Da ist ja seitdem viel Küste ins Meer gestürzt...Den Wald im Hinterland hab ich auch als echt hübsch in Erinnerung, zumal sich auch einmal 10m vor mir ein kapitaler Hirsch auftauchte. Meine bisher einzige Begegnung in freier Wildbahn.

Generell ist der Osten interessanter, im Westen ist es einfach zu flach, und es wird eher eine Treckingrad-Tour (was auch seine Reize hat). Die ausgewiesenen Wanderwege durchs Landesinnere sind oft auch Wirtschaftswege; 
Trails müsst ihr vor allem in Küstennähe suchen, da dort auch mehr Wanderer unterwegs sind. z.B gibt es ganz im Norden von Kap Arkona nach Westen an der Küste lang einen 5km langen Weg, der mit Rückenwind auch sehr viel Flow hat.

viel Spass euch, 

komamati


----------



## MettiMett (16. April 2014)

Jemand am WE Lust auf ne Trailtour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

